# Topics > Arts > Kinetic art >  El Pulpo Mecanico, from Duane Flatmo, Steve Gellman and Jerry Kunkel, Eureka, California, USA

## Airicist

Website - elpulpomecanico.com

Authors: Duane Flatmo, Steve Gellman and Jerry Kunkel

"El Pulpo Mecanico, the giant Flaming Octopus "Rides Again!" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Burning Man 2011: El Pulpo Mechanico - artist Duane Flatmo 

Uploaded on Sep 5, 2011




> This was one of my favorite mutant vehicles at the event!

----------


## Airicist

Burning Man 2011: Steampunk Octopus 

 Uploaded on Sep 4, 2011




> Burning Man 2011: Steampunk Octopus - El Pulpo Mechanico

----------


## Airicist

pulpo eye movements 

Uploaded on Aug 10, 2011




> Making the eye mechanism for a a giant octopus head. Our sculpture is El Pulpo Mecanico and we're taking it to burning man this year.

----------


## Airicist

Flaming Octopus at Maker Faire Bay Area 2014 

 Published on May 16, 2014




> Testing the flames the day before the show opens!!

----------


## Airicist

Maker Faire (2)

Published on May 17, 2014

----------


## Airicist

El Pulpo Mecanico at Maker Faire 2014 2/2 

 Published on May 17, 2014




> Giant octopus flame organ at Maker Faire 2014

----------

